

Google + needs different font sizes - arturventura
http://www.surf-the-edge.com/2011/07/02/google-needs-different-font-sizes/

======
drivebyacct2
If you're going to change the font-size, at least increase the density while
you're at it. Google+ displays 3 stories in the space that Facebook can fit 5
or 6 just from the whitespace alone.

